# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Nënshkruhet marëveshja Kosovë-Serbi

## PLAKU

*Prishtina, Beogradi: marrëveshje për përfaqësimin e Kosovës*

Besim Abazi 




Delegacionet e Kosovës dhe të Serbisë kanë arritur marrëveshjen për përfaqësimin e Kosovës në forumet rajonale. Zyra e ndërmjetësuesit të bisedimeve Robert Cooper bëri të ditur se sipas marrëveshjes Kosova do të përfaqësohet me një shënim në të cilin thuhet se "Ky emër nuk paragjykon statusin dhe është në pajtim me Rezolutën 1244 të Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara dhe opinionin e Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare të Drejtësisë mbi deklaratën e pavarësisë së Kosovës”.

Në njoftim thuhet se “të dyja palët kanë konfirmuar përkushtimin e tyre ndaj vlerave themelore të Bashkimit Evropian për përfaqësim dhe bashkëpunim rajonal. Marrëveshja do t’i mundësojë Kosovës që të përfaqësohet dhe të nënshkruajë marrëveshje ne emrin e saj dhe të flasë për vetveten në të gjitha takimet rajonale. Deri tash marrëveshjet janë nënshkruar nga UNMIK-u në emër të Kosovës.

Palët kanë përmbyllur edhe protokollin teknik për zbatimin e marrëveshjes për menaxhimin e përbashkët të kufirit që ishte arritur më 2 dhjetor të vitit 2011.

Marrëveshja është përshëndetur menjëherë nga shefja e politikës së jashtme të Bashkimit Evropian Catherine Ashton dhe Comisionari Stefan Fule, të cilët nëpërmjet një komunikate, thanë se kjo është një hap i madh përpara dhe me shumë rëndësi jo vetëm për Serbinë e Kosovën por edhe për qëndrueshmërinë në rajon dhe në Bashkimin Evropian.

Zonja Ashton citohet të ketë thënë se veprimet e fundit janë hapa të mëtejmë në rrugën evropiane të të dyja palëve. Sa i përket Serbisë, marrëveshjet janë me rëndësi në prag të shqyrtimit të mundësisë që asaj t’i jepet statusi i vendit kandidat për anëtarësim në Bashkimin Evropian javën e ardhshme.

Ndërsa, sa i përket Kosovës, kjo është me rëndësi meqë i mundëson asaj përfaqësimin e plotë dhe të drejtë në takimet rajonale dhe i mundëson përparim të mëtejmë në marrëdhëniet kontraktuale me Bashkimin Evropian. Komisioni Evropian propozon fillimin e studimit të fizibilitetit për marrëveshjen e stabilizim asociimit ndërmjet Kosovës dhe Bashkimit Evropian, thuhet në deklaratën e zonjës Ashton.

Komisionari për zgjerim Stefan Füle, ka nënvizuar se marrëveshja dëshmon përkushtimin e të dyja palëve për të ardhmen e tyre evropiane.

Marrëveshja e sotme pasoi gati tri ditë bisedime në Bruksel, gjatë të cilave, delegacioni i Prishtinës ngulte këmbë që në shënimin pranë emrit të Kosovës të vihej përveç Rezolutës 1244 të Këshillit të Sigurimit, të vihej edhe deklarata e pavarësisë së Kosovës dhe opinioni i Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare të Drejtësisë. Beogradi ndërkaq ngulte këmbë që deklarata e pavarësisë të mos përfshihej në shënim.

Pajtimi i Prishtinës me mënyrën që paraqitjes së Kosovës në forumet rajonale është përcjellë me reagime të shumta të opozitës e cila këtë e sheh si kompromis në dëm të shtetësisë së Kosovës. Ndërsa qeveria e Kosovës dhe diplomatët perëndimore thanë se ky pajtim ishte zgjidhja më e mirë e mundshme e cila i siguron Kosovës përfaqësim të barabartë dhe përshpejtim të rrugës evropiane.

Zeri i Amerikes




*Nëpër botë, thjesht “Kosova”*

Qeveria e Kosovës është në prag të pajtimit me palën serbe dhe Bashkimin Europian për t’u përfaqësuar pa termin “Republikë” në nismat rajonale.
Këtë e ka konfirmuar zëvendëskryeministrja, Edita Tahiri të mërkurën për mediat, ndërsa ka shpjeguar se edhe Serbia ka hequr dorë nga rezoluta 1244. Sipas Edita Tahirit e cila të premten zhvilloi një komunikim me video-lidhje me ndërmjetësuesin e Bashkimit Europian, Robert Kuper, ky është një hap përpara sepse Kosova deri më tani është përfaqësuar nga UNMIK.

Kryeministri i Kosovës Hashim Thaçi, nuk e ka mohuar e as pohuar këtë fakt, por ai ka insistuar se Kosova do të përfaqësohet si shtet i pavarur dhe sovran.
“Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës do të jetë e përgjegjshme në procesin e dialogut, duke respektuar Kushtetutën dhe ligjet në fuqi sipas pakos Ahtisari. Kjo nënkupton respektimin e plotë të sovranitetit, integritetit territorial, Kushtetutës dhe ligjeve të Kosovës. Kosova do të përfaqësohet si shtet i pavarur dhe sovran”, tha kryeministri Thaci.

Deri më tani Kosova është përfaqësuar nën logon e UNMIK-ut nëpër konferencat rajonale ndërsa ka pasur raste kur Serbia për shkak të prezencës së autoritetvee të Kosovës e ka lëshuar sallën. Edhe pas insistimit të gazetarëve kryemininstri Thaçi nuk dha detaje teknike për modelin e prezantimit të Kosovës, por ai i quajti injorantë disa opozitarë të cilët kritikuan qeverinë se duke hequr dorë nga termi “republikë” po e shndërron Kosovën në një shtet si Palestina.

“Krahasime të tilla janë plotësisht të paqendrueshme të atyre që nuk njohin rrethanat për Kosovën, pretendime për të krijuar konfuzion në opinionin publik. Viti 2012 është viti i suksesit historik për Republikën e Kosovës dhe cdo zë për rikthim pas është thjesht zë injoranti apo disfatisti që nuk beson në funksionalizimin e plotë të shtetit të Kosovës”, deklaroi kryeministri Thaçi.

Kryeministri Thaci nuk u përgjigj as në pyetjet e Vetëvendosjes për takimin e tij me Tadicin. Ndërsa i pyetur se ku i merr partia e tij informatat për liderin e Vetëvendosjes Albin Kurti, kur e akuzon për lidhje me serbet, kryeministri tha se nuk do t’i shfrytëzojë ambjentet e qeverisë për të bërë komente partiake.
Bota Sot

----------


## Pika-Kufi.1-31

*
THAÇI: KOSOVA NË FORUMET RAJONALE PËRFAQËSOHET SI SHTET*

Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi tha se Kosova në forumet rajonale përfaqësohet vetëm si shtet. Ai shfaqi besimin se këtë vit do të përfundojë pavarësia e mbikëqyrur....
Postuar: 02:07:38 / 27.01.2012
Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi ka hequr çdo dilemë në lidhje me përfaqësimin e Kosovës në forumet rajonale. Ai tha se kjo do të bëhet pa e shkelur sovranitetin e vendit. I pyetur lidhur me mënyrën se si do të përfaqësohet vendi në ato forume rajonale ku e pranishme është edhe Serbia, kryeministri Thaçi tha se përfaqësimi do të jetë i barabartë dhe se do të respektohet Kushtuta e vendit.
Kryeministri ka kundërshtuar kritikat e opozitës e cila e ka krahasuar Kosovën me Palestinën në rast se në dialogun me Serbinë bie dakord që në përfaqësimet rajonale të heq dorë nga termi Republika e Kosovës. Thaçi tha se deklarime të tilla mund të bëjnë vetëm ata që nuk i njohin rrethanat.
Në mbledhjen e sotme të qeverisë kryeministri informoi kabinetin qeveritar lidhur me mbledhjen e Grupit Ndërkombëtar Drejtues për Kosovën. Ai shprehu sërish besimin se ky vit do të jetë vit i përmbylljes së pavarësisë së mbikëqyrur. Thaçi tha se tashmë Kosova ka perspektivë të qartë evropiane, sidomos pas fillimit të dialogut për liberalizimin e vizave që u bë ditë më parë gjatë vizitës së komisioneres Sesilia Malstrom në Prishtinë. 
RTK

----------


## Pika-Kufi.1-31

*Komunikatë për media nga bisedimet mes Zëvendëskryeministres Edita Tahiri dhe ndërmjetësit evropian Robert Cooper
*
Prishtinë, 27 janar 2012 

Sot pasdite Zëvendëskryeministrja Edita Tahiri zhvilloi një bisedë përmes videolidhjes me ndërmjetësin evropian Robert Cooper në kuadër të përgatitjeve për raundin e ardhshëm të dialogut teknik.  Temat kryesore të bisedës ishin çështja e bashkëpunimit rajonal, situata në zbatimin e marrëveshjeve si dhe procesi i finalizimit të protokollit teknik të marrëveshjes së IBM-it.

Me këtë rast, Zëvendëskryeministrja Edita Tahiri ritheksoi përkushtimin e Qeveria së Kosovës për progresin e dialogut teknik si një mundësi e mirë për ti zgjidhur çështjet praktike mes dy shteteve,  në interes të qytetarëve dhe integrimeve evropiane e euro-atlantike.

Lidhur me çështjen e bashkëpunimit rajonal, znj. Tahiri theksoi se Kosova duhet të marrë pjesë si shtet i pavarur dhe sovran, me simbolet e saja shtetërore dhe të jetë nënshkruese e marrëveshjeve rajonale si dhe hodhi poshtë propozimet e Serbisë për çfarëdo referencash që nuk përkojnë me realitetin duke thënë se Rezoluta 1244 është e tejkaluar juridikisht dhe politikisht. Propozimi i jonë tha Tahiri mbështetet në realitetin se shumica e vendeve të rajonit dhe të Bashkimit Evropian kanë njohur shtetin e pavarur të Kosovës. 

Duke folur për zbatimin e marrëveshjeve, zonja Tahiri vlerësoi fillimin e zbatimit të marrëveshjeve mirëpo potencoi pengesat evidente me theks të veçantë në marrëveshjet për lëvizjen e lirë të qytetarëve dhe ajo për tregtinë e lirë të cilat po zbatohen pjesërisht nga Serbia me faktin ekzistimit të barrikadave dhe strukturave ilegale serbe. Ajo  kërkoi nga BE-ja që të bëjë presion të shtuar mbi Serbinë për të hequr këto pengesa. Po ashtu kërkoi heqjen e tarifave për sigurimin e automjeteve dhe  rritjen e dinamikave në zbatimin e të gjitha marrëveshjeve. Zbatimi i plotë i marrëveshjeve nga ana e Serbisë dhe arritja e marrëveshjeve të reja, janë kushtet e Këshillit evropian për statusin e kandidatit për Serbinë, tha ajo.

Kryenegociatorja Tahiri kërkoi që sa më shpejtë të përgatitet Protokolli i detajizuar teknik i IBM-it dhe të nënshkruhet më së largu deri më 10 shkurt, në mënyrë që të fillon menjëherë zbatimi i marrëveshjes për Menaxhimin e integruar të kufirit ndërshtetëror mes dy vendeve. Përparimet konkrete në këtë çështje do të tregojnë vullnetin e vërtet të palëve për këtë standard evropian, dëshmi kjo që duhet të testohet nga BE-ja para mbledhjes së Këshillit të Ministrave në fund të shkurtit me çrast do të rishyrtohet kandidatura e Serbisë.

Rajonit i duhen politika evropiane dhe jo politika penguese, në fund të fundit kjo është përgjegjësi e secilit shtet, sepse integrimi sa më shpejtë i rajonit në BE është në interes të paqes dhe stabilitetit rajonal, tha zonja Tahiri dhe ftoi zotin Cooper ta vizitoj Kosovën në ditët në vijim. 

Zoti Cooper nga ana e tij mori në dijeni qëndrimet dhe kërkesat e palës së Kosovës dhe premtoi angazhim për të përafruar qëndrimet e palëve për çështjen e bashkëpunimin rajonal, të cilat tash për tash janë shumë larg njëra tjetrës. Ai po ashtu premtoi angazhimin e tij për të përshpejtuar procesin e zbatimit të marrëveshjeve të arritura deri më tash.

----------


## Antiproanti

> ...
> 
> *
> THAÇI: KOSOVA NË FORUMET RAJONALE PËRFAQËSOHET SI SHTET*
> 
> ...
> RTK


Absolutisht *e pavertete*.

Kosova edhe ne "Forume Rajonale" pervec faktit qe nuk do te kete te drejte te paraqitet me emrin dhe simbolet shtetrore sipas Kushtetutes dhe ligjeve perkatese te Republikes se Kosoves, do te detyrohet nga Serbia qe ne forme implicite ose eksplicite ti referohet ne cfardo forme Rez. 1244 te OKB-se. Edhe BE-ja nuk e pranon Kosoven pa ju referuar Rez. 1244 te OKB-se. Prandaj, eshte absolutisht e papritshme qe Serbia dhe shtetet e rajonit, nder to edhe dy nga shtetet me te rendesishme te Ballkanit qe njekohesisht jane edhe anetare te BE-se, te detyrohen te bejne te kunderten resp. ta njohin shtetin e Kosoves. Kjo ne asnje menyre nuk do te lejohet nga Serbia dhe aleatet e Serbise ne Ballkan dhe BE.
Pohimet e paverteta te Kryekuislingut dhe tradhetarit te kombit, H.Thaci, nuk jane me shume se propagande e zakonshme per mashtrimin e popullit te Kosoves dhe ruajtjen e pushtetit kolonialo-kuisling te tij dhe bashkeveprimtareve tjere antishqiptar brenda dhe jashte vendit. 

Sido qe te jete, Kosova si deri me tani ka te drejte qe ne prononcimet e perfaqsuesve te saj te paraqitet si shtet. Por, kjo paraqitje, pervec efekteve propagandistike, simbolike dhe manipuluese ndaj popullit te Kosoves, nuk krijon asnje fakt dhe akt te obligueshem ne mardhenjet nderkombetare te Kosoves me shtetet dhe organizatat qe nuk e njohin shtetin e Kosoves. 
D.m.th. Per shtete te tilla, edhe per Serbine e cila per shume arsye vitale dhe praktike eshte e detyruar dhe e interesuar te bashkepunoje me Kosoven, fakti qe perfaqesuesit e Institucioneve te Kosoves ne prononcimet e tyre publike, jashte protokolit te takimeve, dialogjeve, konferencave, kontratave etj., paraqiten sie perfaqesiues te Republikes se Kosoves, nuk ka asnje vlere juridike dhe ne asnje forme nuk eshte obliguese.
Pohimi i Thci&Co. se po dialogojne, po takohen, po marrin pjese ne konferenca, po kontraktojne etj. ne emer te shtetit apo Republikes se Kosoves, eshte nje genjeshter e thjeshe. Nje gje e tille nuk ndodhe as ne rastin e BE-se, as ne rastin e Serbise apo shteteve dhe organizatave qe nuk e kane njohur shtetsine e Kosoves. Prandaj, nje gje e tille nuk do te ndodhe absolutisht as ne "Forume Rajonale", perderisa shtete te rendesishme te Ballkanit nuk e njohin shtetin e Kosoves...

----------


## Lexuesi_

> *
> THAÇI: KOSOVA NË FORUMET RAJONALE PËRFAQËSOHET SI SHTET*
> 
> Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi tha se Kosova në forumet rajonale përfaqësohet vetëm si shtet. Ai shfaqi besimin se këtë vit do të përfundojë pavarësia e mbikëqyrur....
> Postuar: 02:07:38 / 27.01.2012
> Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi ka hequr çdo dilemë në lidhje me përfaqësimin e Kosovës në forumet rajonale. Ai tha se kjo do të bëhet pa e shkelur sovranitetin e vendit. I pyetur lidhur me mënyrën se si do të përfaqësohet vendi në ato forume rajonale ku e pranishme është edhe Serbia, kryeministri Thaçi tha se përfaqësimi do të jetë i barabartë dhe se do të respektohet Kushtuta e vendit.
> Kryeministri ka kundërshtuar kritikat e opozitës e cila e ka krahasuar Kosovën me Palestinën në rast se në dialogun me Serbinë bie dakord që në përfaqësimet rajonale të heq dorë nga termi Republika e Kosovës.* Thaçi tha se deklarime të tilla mund të bëjnë vetëm ata që nuk i njohin rrethanat.*
> Në mbledhjen e sotme të qeverisë kryeministri informoi kabinetin qeveritar lidhur me mbledhjen e Grupit Ndërkombëtar Drejtues për Kosovën. Ai shprehu sërish besimin se ky vit do të jetë vit i përmbylljes së pavarësisë së mbikëqyrur. Thaçi tha se tashmë Kosova ka perspektivë të qartë evropiane, sidomos pas fillimit të dialogut për liberalizimin e vizave që u bë ditë më parë gjatë vizitës së komisioneres Sesilia Malstrom në Prishtinë. 
> RTK




Eh ketu ndalu pak se kam me than edhe une diqka. Fakt qe ne si njohim  ty te kemi qe te na i publikosh keto te dhana brenda rrethanave. Prandaj un e ne radh te pare kisha kerku nga ju si kryeminister dhe qeveri qe fjalen "*FUSNOTE*" te na shtjelloni dhe te na e zbertheni detalisht: s*e qfar do te thot do te perfaqesohemi neper forumet rajonale me fusnote.*

Une personalisht nuk e di kuptimin e ksaj fjale, dhe ju kisha lut ndokujt qe ka njohje rreth kesaj te na tregon me detalisht kuptimin e gjere te saj.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Eh ketu ndalu pak se kam me than edhe une diqka. Fakt qe ne si njohim  ty te kemi qe te na i publikosh keto te dhana brenda rrethanave. Prandaj un e ne radh te pare kisha kerku nga ju si kryeminister dhe qeveri qe fjalen "*FUSNOTE*" te na shtjelloni dhe te na e zbertheni detalisht: s*e qfar do te thot do te perfaqesohemi neper forumet rajonale me fusnote.*
> 
> Une personalisht nuk e di kuptimin e ksaj fjale, dhe ju kisha lut ndokujt qe ka njohje rreth kesaj te na tregon me detalisht kuptimin e gjere te saj.


"Fusnota" sa i perket problematikes per te cilen po diskutohet ne kete teme e ka kete kuptim:
Shtetet dhe organizatat te cilat nuk e kane pranuar dhe nuk e pranojne shtetin e Kosoves, dhe njekohesisht deshirojne te mbajne mardhenje politike, ekonomike, kulturore, praktike me pushtetin zyrtar dhe institucionet e Kosoves, kryesisht per arsye praktike por edhe politike, propagandistike dhe simbiolike, ne vend qe Kosoven  ta paraqesin cdo here si "_Kosovo under UNSCR 1244/1999_"  e zgjedhin nje fusnote te formes "_Kosovo*_",  "_Kosovo[1]_"  ose edhe " K_osovo -without prejudice to the status_"...

Shembull konkret (shiko faqe 2):
http://ec.europa.eu/enlargement/pdf/key_documents/2010/package/ks_rapport_2010_en.pdf

----------


## Antiproanti

*Thaçi pa përgjigje për heqjen e Republikës*

_Prishtinë, 28 janar  Hashim Thaçi ka folur të premten pas të gjitha pyetjeve që gazetarët ia kanë shtruar rreth copëzimit të emrit zyrtar të shtetit të Kosovës kur të përfaqësohet në nismat rajonale, por asnjë përgjigje nuk e ka dhënë për atë që është pyetur. Pesë sosh i janë shtruar në një konferencë shtypi._

*Në pyetjen se a do të përfaqësohet Kosova si republikë në nisma rajonale, ai ka thënë se* 
_Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës do të jetë e përgjegjshme në procesin e dialogut, duke respektuar gjithmonë Kushtetutën dhe ligjet e saj në fuqi, dhe dokumentin e presidentit Ahtisaari_. 

Pastaj,* kur është lutur të tregonte nëse e konsideron përgjegjshmëri të hiqet dorë nga termi republikë, ka thënë se* 
_kjo nënkupton respektimin e plotë të sovranitetit, integritetit territorial, të Kushtetutës dhe ligjeve të Kosovës_.
E kur gazetarët kanë insistuar ti merrnin përgjigje kryeministrit për formën* se si do të bëhet ky prezantim i Kosovës, ai ua ka kthyer fare shkurt:* 
_Si shtet i pavarur dhe sovran_.

Në kuadër të dialogut teknik, autoritetet kosovare dhe ato serbe po diskutojnë prej kohësh në Bruksel në temën rreth çështjes së prezantimit të Kosovës në nisma rajonale. Deri tash nuk kanë gjetur një model për të cilin do të pajtoheshin. Zëvendëskryeministrja _Edita Tahiri, që drejton ekipin kosovar në këtë dialog, ia ka konfirmuar gazetës se është pajtuar që Kosova të prezantohet pa fjalën republikë, dhe me një fusnotë._ 

Është bërë kjo temë dialogu, ndonëse autoritetet në Prishtinë fillimisht kishin thënë se nuk do të shtroheshin çështje politike. 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/newrep...te=1&p=3321416

----------


## Antiproanti

*Kosova pa Republikë, si Palestinë e dytë*

kurrfarë përfaqësimi në nisma rajonale dhe ndërkombëtare, nëse detyrohet të heqë dorë nga Republika. Këtë bindje e kanë shprehur pa dallim deputetë nga tri partitë opozitare, të enjten, ditën kur është pritur që në Kosovë të mbërrijë ndërmjetësi i BE-së në dialogun Prishtinë-Beograd, Robert Cooper. Ish-ministri i Punëve të Jashtme, tash deputet i LDK-së, Skënder Hyseni, ka shfaqur drojën se Kosova do të shndërrohet në një Palestinë të dytë, nëse pala vendëse pranon të hyjë në koncesione për shtetësinë e saj.

Ai e argumenton këtë me faktin se shtetet që aktualisht kanë qasje neutrale ndaj statusit të Kosovës do të mësohen ta trajtojnë këtë vend si të tillë edhe në të ardhmen dhe nuk do ta njohin asnjëherë shtetësinë e saj.

_Fusnota, përkatësisht të gjitha ato që e betonojnë neutralitetin ndaj statusit janë të dëmshme dhe do ti pengojnë dhe bllokojnë njohjet e mëtejme të shtetit të Kosovës, sepse bota do të mësohet me Kosovën si një shtet që e ka njëlloj statusi gjysmak si të Palestinës. Prandaj, Kosova nuk guxon të pranojë për vete asnjë zgjidhje gjysmake_, ka deklaruar ai.

Një ditë më herët shefja e ekipit negociator vendës, Edita Tahiri, ka konfirmuar për Kohën Ditore se pala vendëse është pajtuar që Kosova të prezantohet në rajon pa fjalën Republikë dhe me një fusnotë.

Më gjerësisht lexoni sot në Koha Ditore

----------


## Antiproanti

*Kompromiset e Thaçit, rrezikojnë interesat kombëtare dhe shtetërore*

Prishtinë, 28 janar - Prezantimi i Kosovës në nismat rajonale pa emrin Republikë dhe me një fusnotë, ka ngjallur reagime në mesin e partive opozitare por edhe të analistëve. Sipas këtyre të fundit,_ kjo është një lojë me shtetësinë, sovranitetin dhe kushtetutshmërinë e Kosovës._ Deputeti i Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje, Visar Ymeri, thotë se ky veprim është kontestim i Republikës së Kosovës.

_Natyrisht që është kthim prapa dhe e konteston Republikën. Pra me vet faktin që ti po pranon që për disa nuk je Republikë, atëherë në fakt ti nuk qenke republikë. Republikë duhet të jesh ndaj secilit dhe çdo gjëje. Nëse je, je, po nëse nuk je, nuk je. Nuk ka gjysmë Republikë, apo gjysmë pavarësi. Nuk ka pavarësi të shpallur tash e të realizuar në të ardhmen_, ka theksuar Ymeri,  transmeton RTK.

Analisti* Behlul Beqaj*, nga ana e tij, thotë se k_ompromiset e kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi, po çojnë drejt rrezikimit të interesave kombëtare dhe shtetërore._

_Kryeministri një kohë të gjatë është me veprimet e tija, në sjelljet dhe deklarimet e tija në kundërshtim me vetë kushtetutën. Ai mendon se vetëm interpretimi i tij është i saktë kur është në pyetje Kushtetuta. Kryeministri është në vazhdën e rrezikimit të interesave kombëtare dhe shtetërore dhe është në vazhdën e respektimit të kërkesave të caqeve të caktuara në ndikimit ndërkombëtare, ndonëse ka marrë votën e qytetarëve të vet_, ka thënë Beqaj.

Në kuadër të dialogut me Prishtinës dhe Beogradit që po zhvillohet në Bruksel, prej kohësh është diskutuar edhe tema rreth çështjes së prezantimit të Kosovës në nisma rajonale. Zëvendëskryeministrja Edita Tahiri, e cila drejton ekipin kosovar në këtë dialog, ka konfirmuar se pala kosovare është pajtuar që Kosova të prezantohet pa fjalën Republikë, dhe me një fusnotë 
http://www.koha.net/?page=1,13,85816

----------


## PLAKU

http://www.botasot.info/img/detaj-nga-protesta.jpg


Të gjithë kundër ligjit për Qendrën Historike të Prizrenit
Myrfet Shasivari

(Bota sot) - Ashtu siç ishte paralajmëruar, përgjatë mesditës së të dielës, në arealin e sheshit “Shatërvan” në Prizren, koalicioni ad-hoc i OJQ-ve në Mbrojtje të Qendrës Historike të Prizrenit, organizoi protestën qytetarenë me moton “Nuk e duam ligjin”, në të cilën, përkundër një moti të ftohtë, morën pjesë mijëra qytetarë. Në këtë akt të protestimit, i cili e konteston ligjin për qendrën historike të Prizrenit, e që tanimë është miratuar leximi i parë i tij u dëgjua vetëm fjala e organizatorit dhe dy përfaqësuesve; ai i KMLDNJ-së dhe i Rrjetit të grupeve të grave të Kosovës, të cilët në referimet e tyre shpalosën fakte e argumente në favot të mosbërjes së këtij ligji, siç thanë ata, me dëme të shumfishta për qytetin, qytetarët, por edhe për prosperitetin politik të Kosovës. Në këtë kontekst, në emër të KMLDNJ-së para masës së tubuar ka folur Bashkim Kjdomçaj, i cili pos tjerash ka theksuar se ky projektligj është në kundërshtim të plotë me parimet themelore të Kushtetutës siç janë laiciteti dhe neutraliteti i shtetit për çështjet e besimeve fetare. Madje, në rastin konkret është skajshmërisht diskriminues ndaj besimeve të tjera fetare duke zbatuar standarde të dyfishta. Sepse , favorizimi i një komuniteti fetar përbën diskriminim të hapur ndaj qytetarëve të besimeve të tjera apo atyre që nuk identifikohen me asnjë nga këto komunitete fetare. Ky projektligj, nëse miratohet në këtë formë dhe përmbajtje e federalizon pushtetin në Prizren duke i krijuar dy njësi institucionale, atë ekzistuese dhe tjetrën të Qendrës Historike në Prizren. Ndërkaq që në emër të rrjetit të grave të Kjosovësd, foli znj. Igballe Rogova, e cila në mes tjewrash potencoi se Rrjeti i Grupeve të Grave të Kosovës është e vendosur që qëndrojë pranë vullnetit te qytetarëve të Prizrenit për të kundërshtuar ligjin për Qendrën Historike të Prizrenit, ngaqë y ligj është diskriminues, ky ligj është ngulfatës dhe është e kundërta e asaj çka është Prizreni. Prandaj, prezenca e të gjithëve neve sot nënkupton që, ne nuk do të lejojmë që një ligj i këtillë t’u imponohet qytetarëve të Prizrenit. Ndërkaq që pas fjalimeve, pjesëmarrësit e kësaj proteste, u ftuan që ta reflektojnë mospajtimin e tyre me këtë projektligjme 15 minuta heshtjedo të ftohen për të qëndruar edhe 15 minuta në heshtje, si shenjë proteste dhe mospajtimi me projekt-ligjin. Ndërsa porosia e heshtje, siç theksuar organizatorët, ishte se këto janë 15 minutat e fundit të heshtjes së qytetarëve të Prizrenit dhe nëse nuk respektohet vullneti i tyre, atëherë do të pasojë mosbindja qytetare dhe format e tjera të refuzimit ndaj efekteve të këtij ligji. Me këtë rast, do theksuar edhe e dhëna se protesrton e koalicionit ad-hoc të OJQ-ve, pos tjerash e mbështetën publikisht edhe subjekte politike e jopolitike siç janë; Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës (dega Prizren),Lidhja Demokratike e Dardanisë (dega Prizren), Lëvizja për Bashkim, Pardia e Drejtësisë (dega Prizren), Bashkimi Demokratik, Lëvizja Vetëvendosje, Partia Demokratike Turke (dega Prizren), Balli Kombëtar, Bashkësia Islame e Kosovës (Prizren), Teqeja e Saraçhanës (Prizren), Organizata e Veteranëve të Luftës (dega Prizren), Këshilli për Mbrojtjen e të Drejtave dhe Lirive të Njeriut, Rrjeti i Grupeve të Grave të Kosovës, AEGEE Prishtina (asociacioni i studentëve evropianë), komuniteti afarist i Prizrenit dhe shumë OJQ individualisht nga Kosova, por dhe Shqipëria. Gjithashtu, Hajrullah Çejku, në emër të grupit të OJQ-ve ka shprehur kundërshtimin e tyre ndaj tendencave të subjekteve të caktuara politike për të përfituar nga ky organizim dhe për t’i dhënë dimensione partiake protestës, duke vënë në pah faktin se protesta e 29 janarit është protestë qytetare e organizuar nga shoqëria civile, gjatë së cilës, pjesëmarrësit, pa marrë parasysh bindjet dhe orientimet e tyre politike, fetare, apo etnike do të protestojnë të bashkuar nën moton “Nuk e duam ligjin”. Nuk e duam ligjin sepse Kosova posedon me legjislacion të avancuar dhe institucione adekuate për mbrojtjen e trashëgimisë kulturore, derisa mangësia kryesore është mos-respektimi dhe mos-zbatimi i ligjit. Nëse nuk respektohen ligjet ekzistuese për trashëgiminë kulturore, çka na garanton që një ligj i ri do të respektohet?! Kjo është vetëm edhe një dëshmi që ligji për Qendrën Historike të Prizrenit nuk e ka për qëllim mbrojtjen e trashëgimisë kulturore, por krijimin e situatave të reja favorizuese për një bashkësi të caktuar fetare, që paraqet diskriminim të qartë të qytetarëve të Prizrenit.
Bota Sot

Komente (12) Kthehu | 29.01.2012

Po protestojmë atë që deputetët tanë e kanë votue dhe ,përqafue,me të dy duart.Ligjet që aprovohen nga shqiptarët kundër shqiptarëve është vështirë të anulohen vetëm me protesta.Problemi është më i madh se sa ne po e shohim.Qeverija jonë po ju shërben interesave të ngushta dhe nuk ka plane për mbrojtjën apo zhvillimin e kulturës autoktone që tani veç po rrezikohet seriozisht.
 IKRASNIQI  29.01

----------


## halla mine

*Sovraniteti i kontestuar*

*Ramiz Bojaj*

Heqja e emërtimit Republikë, në përfaqësimin ndërkombëtar të Kosovës, është kontestim i shtetësisë, kompromis dhe eventurë e pacipë me vullnetin politik të popullatës shumicë shqiptare, të cilët jetojnë në trojet e veta etnike e autoktone. Çdo lëshim i mundshëm qe cenon autorësinë e sovranitetit të Kosovës, është sindromi i parë i virusit për rrënimin e fleksibilitetit të shtetësisë. Shenjat e para të pazarit me shtetin, tashmë janë dhënë, se cili do të jetë çmimi i kësaj gare, kjo varet nga komprimisi qe patriotët tanë mund të bëjnë për sovranitetin në shkëmbim të pushtetit. GJND-ja nuk e mbrojti shtetësinë tonë, për ta dhënë me koncesion institucionalistët e retarduar.

Atë qe Kosova e fitoi në betejën ushtarake (NATO-UÇK) kundër Serbisë ish-pushtuese, po e humbë në tavolinën e bisedimeve. Lëshimet, qe Republika e Kosovës po i bënë Serbisë fqinje në rrugën e integrimeve evropiane, len përshtypjen e pafajësisë së shtetit serb, për luftën dhe krimet e saja kundër popullit tonë. Në shumë raste, vet ndërkombëtart, janë shumë më të zëshëm, (kundër praktikës milosheviqiane të politikëbërjes se Serbisë), se sa vet politikanët tanë, të cilët më të puqur me pushtetin, u bënë të urtë e të butë. GJND-ja, BE-ja (Gjermania zyrtare, Franca, Anglia etj.) dhe mekanizmat tjerë ndërkombëtarë, i treguan vendin e duhur qeverisë serbe për integrimet (kërkesat për heqje dorë nga Kosova dhe shpartallimi i bandave kriminalo-politike të Serbisë). Por, ndryshe nga këto, qeveria jonë e paaftë për qeverisje fleksibile, me koncepte të retarduara, po e kthen sovranitetin e shtetit në shkallën zero të ekzistimit. Në këtë kontekst rrjedh edhe fillimi i dialogut për vizat (një konferencë shtypi rreth dailogut për vizat) dhe rruga e integrimeve ndërkombëtare, (pa shtrirjen e plotë të shtetësisë në tërë territorin e vendit), do të qojë në bisedime të reja, Kosovë-Serbi, (për çështje të kontestuara, sigurisht edhe territoriale). Kjo do të thotë futje e Kosovës në garë me këmbën e thyer (pa autoritet unikat në tërë vendin), me qëllim të pranimit të kompromiseve të reja në dëm të shtetit tonë.

*Hapi parë i zhbërjes së sovranitetit*

Kontestimi i sovranitetit të Kosovës (heqja e emrit Republikë) në përfaqësimet rajonale, është hapi i parë i zhbërjes së autorësisë së sovranitetit të shtetësisë, i cili bartë rreziqe reale për krijimin e minishtetit etnik sllav brenda vendit tonë (nga autonomia në veri si fazë e parë deri në shkëputje si fazë e vonshme). Në fakt kjo është zhbërje dinake e shtetësisë. Duket se pavarësia e mbikqyrur, po e len edhe bishtin prapa, mgase pavarësia e plotë e Kosovës( territori), as nuk u mbikqyr kurrë nga bashkësia ndërkombëtare (tri komunat veriore të Kosovës), e duket se keto, nuk do të mbikqyren denjësisht as nga autoritetet vendore. Të paktën edhe për një kohë relativisht të gjatë. Këtë po e ndihmojnë, aventurat politike qeverisëse, pa strategji të qartë, pa veprime konkrete dhe paaftësi për të menaxhuar tërësinë territoriale. Referimi si ploblem politik në veri (dhe jo si problem i zhbërjes së bandave), po qon në hapjen e dialogut të ri në mes të Kosovës, Brukselit e Serbisë, për arritjen e një ujdie qe do ti kënaqte të gjithë, me preteks të dhënies fund, problemit 13-vjeçar të kësaj pjese delikate të territorit tonë. Në fakt marrëveshje të tilla do të hapin probleme afatgjate në mes të dy shteteve Republikës së Kosovës dhe Serbisë fqinje. Çdo përulje e sovranitetit të Kosovës, do ta bënte shtetin tonë jo funksional (gjithmonë të cënueshëm nga fqinjët), të pa qëndrueshëm politikisht dhe të atakuar ekonomikisht. Pra, çdo tejkalim përtej Planit Ahtisari, në veriun e vendit tonë, do të thotë hapje pazar me autoritetin e shtetësisë së Kosovës, ose dhënie me koncesion të sovranitetit (ani pse nga qeveritarët tanë quhen marrëveshje të përkohshme). Duket tejet absurde koncepti i shefes së ekipit negociator të Kosovës,znj. Edita Tahiri, duke konfirmuar se Kosova është pajtuar qe të prezantohet në rajon pa fjalën Republikë dhe me një fusnotë. Sipas znj. Tahiri dhe kryeministrit tonë, Hashim Thaçi, një kompromis i tillë nuk demton shtetësinë e as sovranitetin e shtetit të Kosovës, por, ky është vetëm një bisht qe bëhet për hatër të Serbisë dhe atyre shteteve që nuk e kanë njohur pavarësinë e shtetit tonë. Por, nuk e kam të qartë se çfarë do tu thonë qeveritarët tanë atyre shteteve që na kanë njohur, si të pavarur e sovran, me emërtimin Republika e Kosovës!

*Aventurat me shtetësinë*

Nëse realisht Kosova nuk humb asgjë nga sovraniteti (me fusnotën në bisht), atëherë përse nuk prezantohemi me variantin e parë, Republika e Kosovës. Zonja jonë e madhe, Edita Tahiri na del edhe e mençur kur thotë se ajo ka hedhur poshtë insistimin e palës serbe për përfaqësim të Kosovës, sipas Rezolutës 12 44. Kjo na jep të kuptojmë se vetëm 1244 qenka e tejshkuar, ndërsa përfaqësimi i Kosovës, pa emrin Republikë qenka realitet! Kjo deshmon se proklamimi i gjertanishëm i znj. Tahiri se kjo përfaqëson dialogun teknik në mes të Kosovës dhe Serbisë, na del gënjeshtër e kulluar. Nëse dialog teknik është edhe heqja e emërtimit të Republikës, atëherë edhe dhënia me koncesion e territoreve qenka problem teknik. Si zgjidhje tjetër kompromisi, po kaq absurde, znj. Tahiri shtron idenë e re, qe si shëmbull precedent të merret rasti i Maqedonisë me Greqinë (kontesti për emrin). Pothuajse, Maqedonia dhe Greqia, kanë bërë mrekulli në raport të ndërjellët. Me këtë hidhen poshtë të gjitha teoritë që e mbronin parimin e shtetit tonë, se Kosova është rast sui generis. Vet shtrimi i tezës së problemit në fjalë, është koncept tejet i turbullt, i palogjikshëm dhe i quditshëm, ngase Greqia e konteston vetëm emërtimin Maqedoni, ndërsa Serbia nuk e konteston emrin Kosovë, por e konteskton shtetësinë, pavarësinë dhe sovranitetin, me tendencë territoriale (bllokimi i rrugëve dhe menaxhimi i bandave në veri nga Serbia). Ne nuk pranojmë përfaqësimin e Republikës së Kosovës në bashkëpunimet rajonale sipas rezolutes 12 44, sepse kjo është tashmë e tejkaluar  si në kuptimin juridik, ashtu edhe në atë politik. Ne mendojmë që Kosova duhet të përfaqësohet si shtet ku mund të ketë një fusnotë të modelit të Maqedonisë. Përse znj. Tahiti nuk merr ndonjë shembull më të mirë, psh. krijimin e raporteve të Serbisë me Kroacinë, Slloveninë, ose me Maqedoninë a Malin e Zi. Realitete këto, të cilat i kontestonte në fillim, por më vonë i njohu shtëtësinë. Kam vetëm një sugjerim për znj. Tahiri: shteti bëhet për tu përfaqësuar në instanca ndërkombëtare, e jo për ti hedhur valle a për ti kënduar këngë patriotike. 

*Mbyllja e pavarësisë me bishtin prapa*

Heqja e emërtimit të Republikës, shemb imazhin shtetëror të Kosovës, dhe kthen në pikën zero, kredibilitetin e gjertanishëm si një vend i pavarur, i qendrueshëm dhe funksional. Me një fjalë Kosovës nuk i duhet kurrfarë përfaqësimi në nisma rajonale dhe ndërkombëtare, nëse detyrohet të heqë dorë nga Republika. Me la përshtypje, koncepti i ish-ministrit të Punëve të Jashtme, Skënder Hysenit, duke shprehur drojën se Kosova do të shndërrohet në një Palestinë të dytë, nëse pala vendëse pranon të hyjë në koncesione për shtetësinë e saj. Fusnota, betonon njohjet e mëtejme të shtetit të Kosovës. Bota do të mësohet me Kosovën si një shtet që ka status gjysmak. Prandaj, Kosova nuk guxon të pranojë asnjë zgjidhje gjysmake. Përpos qeverisë sonë, të gjitha institutet, OJQ-të, etj., shprehin dronë e tyre për heqjen e emërtimit Republikë, në përfaqësimin ndërkombëtar të Kosovës. Njëherësh ky koncept është vlerësuar si lojë me shtetësinë dhe sovranitetin e Kosovës. Deputeti i VV, Visar Ymeri, thekson se ky veprim është kontestim i Republikës së Kosovës. Natyrisht që është kthim prapa dhe e konteston Republikën. Republikë duhet të jesh ndaj secilit dhe çdo gjëje. Nëse je, je, po nëse nuk je, nuk je. Nuk ka gjysmë Republikë, apo gjysmë pavarësi. Nuk ka pavarësi të shpallur tash e të realizuar në të ardhmen. Veprimet kryeneqe dhe pa koncepte të qarta të QK-së, po dëmtojnë tej mase profilin shtetëror të Kosovës. Këtë bindje e forcon edhe z. Behlul Beqaj, kur thotë se kompromiset e kryeministrit Thaçi, po rrezikojnë interesat tona kombëtare e shtetërore. Kryeministri Thaqi, me veprimet e tija, qe një kohë të gjatë është në kundërshtim me vetë kushtetutën, dhe shkon në vazhdën e rrezikimit të interesave kombëtare e shtetërore. Por, për kryeministrin tonë, Hashim Thaqi, heqja e emrit Republikë në përfaqësimin ndërkombëtar të Kosovës, përsëri mbetet prezantim dinjitoz i shtetit tonë, respektim të autoritetit shtetëror dhe vet Kushtetutës. Marrëveshja nënkupton respektimin e plotë të sovranitetit, integritetit territorial, të Kushtetutës dhe ligjeve të Kosovës. Duket se kryeministrin tonë e impresionon mbyllja e mbikqyrjes së pavarësisë nga ndërkombëtarët, por jo edhe izolimi i Kosovës (regjimi i vizave për kosovarët), as cenimi i shtetësisë e as referendumi serb për pavarësinë pjesës veriore të vendit tonë. Viti 2012 do të jetë viti i Kosovës evropiane, viti i përmbylljes së pavarësisë së mbikëqyrur, viti i fillimit të funksionimit real të pavarësisë së plotë të shtetit të Kosovës. Mbyllja e pavarësisë me bishtin prapa! Qeveria e Kosovës duhet të bëjë gjithçka për të pamundësuar mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve lokale të Serbisë në territorin e vendit. Ndryshe, zgjedhjet serbe janë provokim i rëndë, me pasoja tejet të rrezikshme për institucionet tona dhe atentat politik kundër shtetit të Kosovës. Shtetit të Kosovës, i duhet angazhim imediat dhe strategji e kthjellët për mbrojtjen e asaj qe e kemi arritur gjer më sot (sovranitetin dhe shtetësinë), për të vazhduar rrugën e integrimeve evropiane e Euro-atlantike. Në të kundërtën, Kosova mund të rreshqasë në kthim në shkallën zero të eksistencës së shtetësisë së saj, në kontekst të të cilit mund të hapen teori të reja të ndarjes së Kosovës, nëse jo në formën juridike, në atë faktike gjithsesi. Paaftësitë për politikëbërje fleksibile, nuk mund të justifikojnë hedhjen e fajit tek ndërkombëtaret, sepse sa më shumë qe jemi sovran aq më shumë jemi edhe përgjegjës për shtetin dhe sovranitetin. Heqja e emërtimit Republikë, në përfaqësimin ndërkombëtar të Kosovës, është kontestim i shtetësisë, kompromis dhe eventurë e pacipë me vullnetin politik të popullatës shumicë shqiptare, të cilët jetojnë në trojet e veta etnike e autoktone. Çdo lëshim i mundshëm qe cenon autorësinë e sovranitetit të Kosovës, është sindromi i parë i virusit për rrënimin e fleksibilitetit të shtetësisë. Shenjat e para të pazarit me shtetin, tashmë janë dhënë, se cili do të jetë çmimi i kësaj gare, kjo varet nga komprimisi qe patriotët tanë mund të bëjnë për sovranitetin në shkëmbim të pushtetit. GJND-ja nuk e mbrojti shtetësinë tonë, për ta dhënë me koncesion institucionalistët e retarduar. Se ku do ta ndalin degjenrimin e shtetësisë pinjolët e papërgjegjshëm, një Zot e di?!(kosova.info)

----------


## Antiproanti

Vazhdon skenari i organizuar i ndarjes (shitjes) faktike dhe juridike te veriut te Kosoves.





> *Ndërkombëtarët duan konsensus të brendshëm për veriun*
> 
> _Tashmë kemi 4 pikat e presidentit Tadiq. Presim tash që edhe kryeministri i Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi, të dalë me një propozim për veriun, i cili duhet të jetë zemërgjerë ndaj serbëve të asaj pjese të Kosovës dhe ndaj Serbisë_, i ka thënë Kohës Ditore një diplomat i lartë evropian. Ai ka thënë se _kësaj radhe edhe bashkësia ndërkombëtare, edhe kryeministri i Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi, duhet të kenë kujdes dhe të mos përsërisin nxitimin e treguar rreth dialogut që po zhvillohet në Bruksel mes Prishtinës dhe Beogradit  me lehtësimin e BE-së_. _Çështja e veriut, e cila duhet të zgjidhet, është shumë më e ndjeshme edhe se pikat rreth të cilave bisedohet në dialog. Prandaj nuk dëshirojmë që krejt barrën mbi vete ta marrë personalisht vetëm kryeministri Thaçi me eksponentët e tij, siç është rasti i dialogut, i cili nuk ka gëzuar përkrahjen as të opozitës e as shoqërisë civile në Kosovë._ _Thaçi e ka të qartë këtë dhe ne dëshirojmë që në Kosovë të krijohet sa më shpejt një konsensus i brendshëm për përmbylljen e pavarësisë së mbikëqyrur dhe për gjetjen e një zgjidhjeje për veriun._ Sa i përket vetë kryeministrit Thaçi,_ ai ka shfaqur shenja se është konstruktiv dhe pragmatik rreth veriut, por na duhet mbështetje edhe nga faktorët tjerë politikë në Kosovë_, ka thënë një diplomat tjetër nga një shtet mbështetës i Kosovës. _Nuk mund të vijmë në situatë që të kërkojmë zgjidhje vetëm përmes qeverisë dhe atëherë të ketë problem në zbatimin e zgjidhjes. Duhet të ketë një konsensus më të gjerë në Kosovë_, ka thënë ky burim duke përshëndetur edhe takimin e parë që tashmë kryeministri Thaçi ka bërë me përfaqësues të opozitës (më gjerësisht në kohën Ditore).
> http://www.koha.net/?page=1,13,85934


Hapi tjeter konkret me gjase do te jete krijimi dhe shpallja e veriut si "zone te vecante"  (apo dicka te ngjashme) per gjoja integrimin me te lehte dhe zhvillimin ekonomik te komunave te atjeshme me shumice serbe.  Per ti mashtruar kosovaret dhe per tiu shmangur trazirave, do te krijohej edhe se paku nje zone e tille diku ne jug te Kosoves, ku jetojne kryesisht shqipetare. 
"Zona e vecante" ne veri hap pas hapi do te shendrrohej ne zone autonome dhe territor autonom. Pas disa vitesh, atehere kur ju pershtatet Serbise dhe shumices se miqve antishqiptar, ku ai territor ta humbas rendesine dhe efektin qe ka sot ne Kosove, Serbi dhe rajon, mund ti bashkohet shtetit te Serbise. Edhe nese bashkimi juridik nuk do te ndodhte edhe per disa dekada, nuk do te ishte fare negative per Serbine. Nje territor autonom brenda Kosoves per Serbine do te ishte faktikisht edhe me i vlefshem se krejt Kosova...

Sido qe te jete,  peseri zgjedhja me e mire per kosovaret mbetet nderrimi eventual i territoreve dhe pranimi nderkombetar i shtetit ose bashkimi ne cfardo forme me Shqiperine. Cdo alternative tjeter nuk do te jete ne asnje aspekt me e favorshme, nese perjashtojme perfitimet e pushtetareve aktual dhe hajduteve  vendas dhe te huaj, qe po pasurohen nga ato pak rersurse qe ende i kane mbetur Kosoves.

----------


## Antiproanti

*VV: Rezoluta për pavarësinë nuk saktëson obligimet*

*Lëvizja Vetëvendosje ka bërë publike qëndrimet e saj lidhur me seancën e jashtëzakonshme të Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës*, e cila do të mbahet të martën. Në këtë seancë, të* thirrur nga Grupi parlamentar i PDK-së*, pritet të diskutohet dhe votohet një projektrezolutë për përmbylljen e pavarësisë së mbikëqyrur.

*Sipas një komunikate për medie të lëshuar nga Grupi Parlamentar i Vetëvendosjes*, thuhet se kjo lëvizje është për përfundimin e mbikëqyrjes së pavarësisë sikur që, siç thonë ata, _ishim kundër çfarëdo kufizimi ndaj pavarësisë sonë në vitin 2008_.

_Ne kemi qenë dhe mbetemi për Republikën sovrane të Kosovës, kundër mbikëqyrjes ndërkombëtare dhe kundër kushtëzimeve ndaj pavarësisë që vijnë nga Plani i Ahtisaarit. Rrjedhimisht jemi për fundin e mbikëqyrjes, e jo për këmbim të kësaj mbikëqyrjeje me formalizimin e strukturave të Serbisë brenda Kosovës dhe për betonimin e mbikëqyrjes së Serbisë përmbi Kosov_ë, thuhet në komunikatën e GP të Vetëvendosjes.

_Ne e kemi kundërshtuar një rezolutë të tillë edhe si metodë edhe si përmbajtje. Aty thuhet se Kuvendi mirëpret përmbylljen e mbikëqyrjes së pavarësisë, njëkohësisht duke kërkuar që Kosova ta ketë vendin e vet në bashkësinë e shteteve të pavarura të botës. Ne konsiderojmë që një kërkesë e tillë është e panevojshme meqenëse vet shpallja e pavarësisë do të duhej ta nënkuptonte këtë. Me ta shpallur Kosovën të pavarur, automatikisht institucionet e Republikës së Kosovës e kanë kërkuar një gjë të tillë_, thuhet më tej në komunikatë.

GP i Vetëvendosjes saktëson se pika më problematike e tekstit të propozuar përmes kësaj rezolute, megjithatë, është ajo që kërkon nga Kuvendi të zotohet se do ti përmbush të gjitha obligimet që dalin nga procesi i përmbylljes së pavarësisë së mbikëqyrur.

_Rezoluta nuk saktëson se cilat do të jenë obligimet. Në këtë mënyrë kërkohet nga Kuvendi që të zotohet blanko për një proces me shumë të panjohura dhe shumë rreziqe_, theksohet në komunikatë.

Kjo madje, sipas VV-së, *është dhe formë jo demokratike e të votuarit sepse kërkohet nga deputetët të zotohen se do të votojnë në favor të ligjeve për të cilat nuk e dinë se çka përmbajnë*...

_Parlamentarizmi dhe demokracia përfaqësuese nuk mund të tkurret në tre - katër burra që shtrëngojnë duart...Kjo rezolutë është një tentim i hapur i qeverisë së Thaçit ti mbulojë koncesionet që ai është gati ti bëjë në negociatat me Serbinë, që kështu të kontrabandohet statusi i veçantë për veriun e vendit si çmim për përmbylljen e mbikëqyrjes së pavarësisë. Ne jemi për Republikën e Kosovës, të bazuar në parimet e drejtësisë, barazisë mes shteteve, dhe lirisë së pakushtëzuar_, thuhet ndër të tjera në komunikatën e lëshuar nga Grupi Parlamentar i Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje. /Zëri/
http://www.zeri.info/artikulli/1/1/4...son-obligimet/

----------


## prishtina2010

Per kete teme ... une besoj qe ketu ka shume si nuk enjofin mire ligjet,te kushtetutes se ksoves dhe ligjet nderkombetare,,
po une nuk jam per te hiqure fjalen republik per disa takim qe do te mbahen ..

Po te njeten gje eshte ka e perdore edhe Maqedonija ,,dhe ajo eshte shtet veq qe 20 vite e me shume....dhe ket eshte duke ber per shkak te Greqis qe nuk po e nje maqedonin si shtet...dhe vetem nje nuk eshte ka e nje maqedonja dhe nuk po mundet te hy ne nato dhe be,,kures kosven nuk e kane njohur 5 shtete e be,,plus serbija armikyn

----------


## Antiproanti

> Per kete teme ... une besoj qe ketu ka shume si nuk enjofin mire ligjet,te kushtetutes se ksoves dhe ligjet nderkombetare,,
> po une nuk jam per te hiqure fjalen republik per disa takim qe do te mbahen ..
> 
> Po te njeten gje eshte ka e perdore edhe Maqedonija ,,dhe ajo eshte shtet veq qe 20 vite e me shume....dhe ket eshte duke ber per shkak te Greqis qe nuk po e nje maqedonin si shtet...dhe vetem nje nuk eshte ka e nje maqedonja dhe nuk po mundet te hy ne nato dhe be,,kures kosven nuk e kane njohur 5 shtete e be,,plus serbija armikyn


Krahasim i pavlefshem.

Maqedonia eshte shtet i njohur nderkombetarisht si cdo shtet tjeter i botes...
Ne momentin, kur nje shtet eshte anetare i OKB-se,  parimisht nuk i nevojitet njohja formale nga asnje shteti per te qene shtet me te gjitha drejtat dhe obligimet si cfardo shteti tjeter i botes.

Perndryshe, konflikti greko-maqedonas dhe konflikti i Kosoves me Serbine jane esencialisht te ndryshem. Greqia nuk e konteston shtetesine e Maqedonise, sovranitetit e ketij shteti, integritetin territorial te tij etj., por vetem emrin zyrtar Maqedoni. Pra, Greqia e ka pranuar dhe e pranon shtetin e Maqedonis si IRMJ (Ish-Republika Jugosllave e Maqedonise). Arsyeja e vetme, pse keto dy shtete nuk kane mardhenje zyrta bilaterale (diplomatike) eshte emri Maqedoni, jo shteti, pavaresia apo Republika e Maqedonise.  Eshte Maqedonia ajo qe nuk pranon te anetaresohet/perfaqesohet ne NATO me emrin IRMJ apo ndonje emer tjeter sipas ndonje marreveshje te mundshme me Greqine. 
Ne rastin e Kosoves nga Serbia nuk kontestohet emri, por pavaresia, shteti, sovraniteti, integriteti territorial dhe cdo institucion dhe simbol i shtetesise se Republikes se Kosoves. Prandaj, edhe nuk kerkohet ndryshim i emrit, por heqja e simboleve shteterore, sic eshte shprehja standarde Republike. Njekohesisht kerkohet se paku edhe nje fusnote plotesuese, ne menyre qe Kosova ne paraqitjet e saj nderkombetare te dallohet edhe simbiolikisht nga shtetet (Republikat) tjera. 
Sa per emer, Kosova menjehere do ta ndryshonte...  :buzeqeshje: 

Krahasimet me konfliktin greko-maqedonas jane vetem pallavra dhe propagande e zakonshme e E.Tahirit dhe Qeverise Kuislinge te Kosoves per ta manipuluar opinionin dhe mashtruar popullin. Prendryshe, nuk ka asgje te perbashket...

----------


## Antiproanti

*Krasniqi e Vetëvendosje me një gojë për veriun* 

Prishtinë, 31 janar - Kundërshtohet ideja që Qeveria e Kosovës të hartojë një propozim për çështjen e veriut të Kosovës. Kreu i Kuvendit të Kosovës,_ Jakup Krasniqi, ka deklaruar se nuk ka nevojë për plane e propozime për veriun e vendit._ Sipas tij, Plani i Ahtisaarit e rregullon mjaft mirë këtë çështje dhe të drejtat e minoriteteve në Kosovë. Edhe opozita deklarohet kundër, njofton KTV. Në lëvizjen _Vetëvendosje shprehen se në rast të hartimit të një propozimi për veriun nga Qeveria, atëherë veriu do të përfundonte në një status të veçantë që do të veçohej prej pjesës tjetër të Kosovës._ *Ideja për një plan për veriun po përmendet nga Bashkimi Evropian.*
http://www.koha.net/?page=1,13,86083

----------


## Antiproanti

*Draft Rezoluta e propozuar nga Lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE!*

Duke e marrë parasysh rolin tejet të rëndësishëm të Kuvendit në rregullimin republikan të shtetit, si përfaqësues i vullnetit të popullit dhe mbrojtës i interesave të tij,

Duke u nisur nga neni 1.1 i Kushtetutës së Republikës së Kosovës i cili e përkufizon Republikën e Kosovës si shtet të pavarur, sovran, demokratik, unik, dhe të pandashëm; si dhe duke u nisur nga neni 2.1 i cili e definon popullin si burim të sovranitetit dhe ia njeh atij të drejtën e demokracisë së drejtpërdrejtë përmes referendumit,

Në bazë të nenit 65, paragrafi 1, i Kushtetutës së Republikës së Kosovës, nenit 6, paragrafi 1,  nenit 49 dhe të nenit 52, pika 2, të Rregullores së Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës,



Deputetët e Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës nxjerrin këtë:

*R E Z O L U T Ë*




> *1.*    Të gjitha vendimet e nxjerra dhe masat e ndërmarra nga institucionet e vendit duhet të respektojnë sovranitetin e plotë shtetëror dhe integritetin territorial të Republikës së Kosovës.
> 
> *2.*    Kuvendi t’i fillojë punimet në ndryshimin e Kushtetutës së Republikës së Kosovës për ta fuqizuar atë si Aktin më të lartë juridik të vendit.
> 
> *3.*    Ndryshimet kushtetuese duhet ta garantojnë rregullimin e vendit si Republikë parlamentare, t'i garantojë Republikës së Kosovës barazinë shtetërore me vendet tjera, si dhe t'i garantojë qytetarëve të Kosovës të drejtat e barabarta politike, ligjore e sociale.
> 
> *4.*    Kushtetuta e Republikës së Kosovës të mos përmbajë kurrfarë kushtëzimesh ndaj pavarësisë dhe sovranitetit të vendit, dhe të sanksionojë të drejta dhe obligime shtetërore dhe kolektive për Kosovën dhe popullin e Kosovës, si dhe obligime të institucioneve ndaj këtyre qytetarëve.
> 
> *5.*    Kushtetuta do të hyjë në fuqi me referendum.
> ...


Grupi parlamentar i Lëvizjes VETËVENDOSJE!

i përfaqësur  nga:

Visar Ymeri
http://www.vetevendosje.org/?cid=1,2,3935&author=0

----------


## Antiproanti

> *Draft Rezoluta e propozuar nga Lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE!*
> 
> *1.* Të gjitha vendimet e nxjerra dhe masat e ndërmarra nga institucionet e vendit duhet të respektojnë sovranitetin e plotë shtetëror dhe integritetin territorial të Republikës së Kosovës.
> 
> *2.* Kuvendi t’i fillojë punimet në ndryshimin e Kushtetutës së Republikës së Kosovës për ta fuqizuar atë si Aktin më të lartë juridik të vendit.
> 
> *3.* Ndryshimet kushtetuese duhet ta garantojnë rregullimin e vendit si Republikë parlamentare, t'i garantojë Republikës së Kosovës barazinë shtetërore me vendet tjera, si dhe t'i garantojë qytetarëve të Kosovës të drejtat e barabarta politike, ligjore e sociale.
> 
> *4.* Kushtetuta e Republikës së Kosovës të mos përmbajë kurrfarë kushtëzimesh ndaj pavarësisë dhe sovranitetit të vendit, dhe të sanksionojë të drejta dhe obligime shtetërore dhe kolektive për Kosovën dhe popullin e Kosovës, si dhe obligime të institucioneve ndaj këtyre qytetarëve.
> ...




Per Krahasim.

Rezolute e PDK-se, e miratuar nga Kuvendi:




> *1*. Duke njohur përparimin që Kosova ka bërë në vitet që nga Shpallja e Pavarësisë dhe përparimin që do të vazhdojë ta bëjë;
> 
> *2*. Duke mirëpritur vendimin e Grupit Ndërkombëtar Drejtues për të filluar përfundimin e pavarësisë së mbikëqyrur gjatë vitit 2012;
> 
> *3*. Krenarë në besimin se Kosova është e gatshme të pranojë vendin e vet të drejtë në mesin e vendeve të pavarura të botës;
> 
> *4*. Të përkushtuar ndaj përmbushjes së të gjitha obligimeve që kontribuojnë në përmbylljen e fazës së pavarësisë së mbikëqyrur, duke përfshirë e parimet kyçe të Propozimit Gjithëpërfshirës për Zgjidhjen e Statusit në Kushtetutë dhe në legjislacionin e Republikës së Kosovës;
> 
> *5*. Të vetëdijshëm se Kosova gjithmonë ka arritur përparimin më të madh drejt synimeve kombëtare kur populli, forcat politike dhe udhëheqësit janë bashkuar;
> ...

----------


## Antiproanti

*Krasniqi: Heqja e emërtimit Republikë, shkelje e Kushtetutës* 

Prishtinë, 31 janar - Kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Jakup Krasniqi, thotë se çdo ndryshim i emërtimit Republika e Kosovës në përfaqësimin e saj rajonal, përbën shkelje të Kushtetutës së Kosovës. Në një intervistë për Radio Kosovën, kryeparlamentari Krasniqi, thotë se Kosova nuk duhet të bëjë kompromise tjera. Sipas tij, Kosova është shtet i pavarur dhe me emrin e saj, Republika e Kosovës, duhet të përfaqësohet edhe jashtë vendit. 

Kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Jakup Krasniqi, *thotë se Kosova në nisma rajonale duhet të përfaqësohet me emrin e saj, Republika e Kosovës, sepse çdo ndryshim i emrit në përfaqësimin e saj përbën shkelje të Kushtetutës së Kosovës.* Këtë deklaratë, Kryetari i Kuvendit e bëri në ditën kur në Prishtinë ndërmjetësi i Bashkimit Evropian, Robert Cooper dhe kryenegociatorja, Edita Tahiri, diskutojnë për mënyrën e përfaqësimit të Kosovës në rajon, pjesë kjo e bisedimeve teknike Kosovë-Serbi.

_Realisht përderisa në kushtetutë shkruhet Republika e Kosovës dhe nëse hiqet fjala Republikë, atëherë është një shkelje e kushtetutës. Unë mendojë se presioni i Bashkimit Evropian mbi Kosovës nuk është dashur të bie në këtë nivel. Ne si Kosovë kemi bërë kompromise me dokumentin gjithëpërfshirës të presidentit Marti Ahtisari dhe unë mendojë se Kosova nuk duhet të futet në kompromise të tjera_, thotë Jakup Krasniqi.

Kryenegociatorja Edita Tahiri, ditë më parë ka pranuar se pala kosovare mund të pajtohet që Kosova të prezantohet në rajon pa fjalën republikë, por me një fusnotë. Sipas saj, mënyra e prezantimit do të paraqesë realitetin e rajonit karshi Kosovës, për faktin që Kosovën përveç Serbisë, ende nuk e kanë njohur as Bosnja e Hercegovina, Rumania dhe disa shtete të Evropës Juglindore. Modeli i përfaqësimit sipas Tahirit, është marrë nga shteti fqinjë Maqedonia. Por, këtë model përfaqësimi dhe krahasimin e kundërshton Kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Jakup Krasniqi.

_Arsyeja e parë është që shembull, shteti i Greqisë e ka njohur Maqedoninë si shtet, por ia konteston emrin, ndërsa, tek ne problemi është pak më ndryshe sepse Serbia e konteston edhe pavarësinë e Kosovës dhe emrin e saj Republika e Kosovës_, thotë Krasniqi.

Sipas kryekuvendarit Krasniqi, krahasimi Kosovë-Serbi me rastin Maqedoni-Greqi, nuk mund të jetë zgjidhje e lakmueshme, sepse, ai thotë se Greqia edhe sot e kësaj dite e pengon rrugën e Maqedonisë në anëtarësimin e saj në NATO dhe Bashkimin Evropian. 
http://www.koha.net/?page=1,13,86154

----------


## prishtina2010

nuk e ka njofur as greqija maqedonin si shtet jo keto jan trillimet se jo

----------

